# World Hapkido Federation; dobok question



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 15, 2009)

I saw this organization advertised in TKDTimes:
http://hapkido.stores.yahoo.net/

Not looking for a new org, but I really liked the dobok.  The site appears to be nothing more than an online store and the dobok looks really nice and appears to be a good weight and practical.

Feedback?

Daniel


----------



## dortiz (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it would look odd to train in a specific Organizations specialized uniform, if you are not part of that group.

What do you train in now?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 15, 2009)

I was not sure if this style was org. specific or just a style with their name that could be had in other color combinations, though strictly from an asthetics perspective, I did like the blue/white combo.  Mainly, I was curious about it and if anyone knew who made it, what the wear was like, and if it was available in just white and without the logo. 

We use the white with black diamond pattern dobok.  Black belts may wear the same, but in black with either white or gold diamond pattern.  

Daniel


----------



## dortiz (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats Kwang-Sik Myung. One of the main pioneers of the art. Many great books out by him.
He passed away this year. He designed those uniforms for his group.

Sang Moo Sa is a great resource also Mooyesa. My favorite and where I get my KHF uniforms is Moosoolsausa.

I bet Myungs Org would still sell you the uniforms though if you wanted to purchase them.



Dave O.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 15, 2009)

dortiz said:


> Thats Kwang-Sik Myung. One of the main pioneers of the art. Many great books out by him.
> He passed away this year. He designed those uniforms for his group.
> 
> Sang Moo Sa is a great resource also Mooyesa. My favorite and where I get my KHF uniforms is Moosoolsausa.
> ...


The website certainly indicates that, which is what made me curious.  I must commend him on the dobok design!

Daniel


----------

